# Corsair SF600/SF450 [SFX PSU] - Owners' Club



## tmaven

Official website: SF Series™ SF600 - 600 Watt 80 PLUS® Gold Certified High Performance SFX PSU

*Contents and Specifications

Package contents*

SF Series High-Performance SFX Power Supply

*Compatibility*

6th generation Intel® Core™ processor Ready (Intel Skylake and Z170 motherboards)
ATX12V v2.4 and EPS 2.92 standards and is backward compatible with ATX12V 2.2, 2.31 and ATX12V 2.01 systems

*Features*

92mm thermally controlled fan with Zero-RPM mode
80 PLUS® Gold efficiency, delivering 90% energy efficiency at real world load conditions.
Fully modular cables for easy installation, less clutter, and helps maximize airflow through your computer's chassis.

Engineered to meet maximum power output at a 40°C temperature rating.
Over-voltage protection, under-voltage protection, short circuit protection, over power protection, and over temperature protection provide maximum safety to your critical system components.
Safety and Agency Approvals: FCC, ICES, CE, UL, CUL, RCM, TUV, CB, CCC, BSMI, EAC, RoHS, WEEE, RoHS (China), KC

*SF600 cabling*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Reviews:


smallformfactor.net review - ENG
kitguru.net review - ENG
sweclockers.com review - SWE

OC owners: -

Released SFX PSUs:

SilverStone ST45SF-G
SilverStone SX500-LG
SilverStone SX600-G
SilverStone ST30SF
SilverStone ST45SF
SilentStorm SFX Gold 500W


----------



## tmaven

Hello guys,

I'm still waiting for Czech re-seller. Whats your status? Have you already purchased this unit? Whats your opinions?

I hope it will be quieter than my SFX450W gold from silverstone.


----------



## Synomenon

Probably a long shot, but will SilverStone's short cable set work with this Corsair SFX PSU?

I'm ready to dump my SilverStone SX600 which constantly makes high-pitched and dive-bomb like noises.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Probably a long shot, but will SilverStone's short cable set work with this Corsair SFX PSU?
> 
> I'm ready to dump my SilverStone SX600 which constantly makes high-pitched and dive-bomb like noises.


Cables on this look pretty short, probably the same length as the short cables kit


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synomenon*
> 
> Probably a long shot, but will SilverStone's short cable set work with this Corsair SFX PSU?
> 
> I'm ready to dump my SilverStone SX600 which constantly makes high-pitched and dive-bomb like noises.


I don't think so. By the looks of it, Silverstone uses a 24 pin on with side of the 24 pin cable and corsair uses an 18 pin and 10 pin on the PSU side of the 24 pin cable


----------



## MasterOfMC

I got this today but I can't recommend this psu. First I was like wuhuu at last silent power. Fan was still. But when I started gaming and stopped fan still spin. Now that fan is spinning about 50 minutes. Maybe this is not so silent what Corsair says. When fan is spinning it makes little brii noise.

I think that best power is SilverStone SX500-LG although it is SFX-L. Not making any weird noises and it is silent.


----------



## tmaven

Its temperature based cooling, so I guess you have weak airflow?


----------



## kooki89

User anak85, from [H] found a basic review: https://smallformfactor.net/reviews/powersupplies/corsair-sf600-review-new-player-joined
Also, there are SFX PSUs from Sharkoon. The Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold seems to be exactly the same thing as the Sivlerstone SFX-L 500w gold.


----------



## darealist

PSU is too loud for me. It will be going back. 120mm psu fan is the bare minimum for noise freaks.


----------



## kooki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> PSU is too loud for me. It will be going back. 120mm psu fan is the bare minimum for noise freaks.


Seriously? Could you elaborate on your experience?


----------



## Alistair1

My old corsair rm650 psu is great for silent use, as the fan stays off even when hot, unfortunately it won't fit in my smallest cases.

My Silverstone 500-L and my EVGA 650 GS (only 150mm PSU will fit into small Lian Li Q10) continue to run their fans after gaming as it is too hot inside the case (fan seems to only turn off if under 30 degrees or something even lower as I can only measure my motherboard temp, not the psu temp).

The silverstone was noisiest for me, as it made weird high pitched buzzing and some other unpleasant noises. It went back. Be careful buying this one, as many many people have reported it can make strange noises that are very unpleasant. Thank god they took it back.

The EVGA is quiet, but isn't SFX, and the fan usually stays on (very quietly, I can hear it, but only just), so like all other PSUs besides the Corsair RM650 the zero mode kind of sucks.

I was really hoping to replace the EVGA with an actual SFX with a working zero rpm mode, but it seems that only the big corsairs have a great zero rpm mode again....

Please everyone continue to post if you can get the SFX Corsair to be quiet after gaming as well as on boot.


----------



## Alistair1

Any way to delete a post?


----------



## Alistair1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOfMC*
> 
> I got this today but I can't recommend this psu. First I was like wuhuu at last silent power. Fan was still. But when I started gaming and stopped fan still spin. Now that fan is spinning about 50 minutes. Maybe this is not so silent what Corsair says. When fan is spinning it makes little brii noise.
> 
> I think that best power is SilverStone SX500-LG although it is SFX-L. Not making any weird noises and it is silent.


You are lucky, I gave up on the Silverstone ones. You should hear the recording i had of the sounds it makes.... Sounded like a explosive charging up for firing haha....


----------



## kooki89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair1*
> 
> You are lucky, I gave up on the Silverstone ones. You should hear the recording i had of the sounds it makes.... Sounded like a explosive charging up for firing haha....


Could you share a link of the recording? I was interested in those PSUs, but everyone seems to hate the noise.


----------



## Alistair1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kooki89*
> 
> Could you share a link of the recording? I was interested in those PSUs, but everyone seems to hate the noise.


Sorry I deleted the sound file after getting my money back. It made a steady beep noise with rising tone, randomly did that every few days. My brother laughed his butt off when it suddenly did that









Also made scratching knocking noise. It was defective. Read newegg.com about that PSU and you'll see many with similar comments. Make sure you buy with an easy (free shipping) return policy on that one.

I was happy the Silverstone came with an atx adapter. Why corsair, why don't you include one? Such a bummer as there is no where I can buy that cheaply, so the Corsair price is too high if I want to put that in my Lian li case.


----------



## EMINENT1

I have a RVZ02b Silverstone case and no standalone gpu. I originally got the Silverstone 500 SFX-L for it and found it made a slightly faint but audible rudder sound when the fan was on and it was on at idle which I thought shouldn't happen if there wasn't a lot of load. It was enough to be annoying. I know it was the fan too as I stopped the fan blade and it stopped making the noise.

I exchanged it through Amazon and the replacement did the same thing! By that time the SF 600 was for sale and I purchased it without any reviews just to see what would happen. I was wary of the size as I got the sfx-l because of reviews saying the bigger fan wouldn't be as loud and the smaller sfx would be louder by design.

Well, I haven't heard one thing from the SF 600 and it's been fantastic. Now, I don't know if the fan ever comes on as I haven't tried to stop the fan if it is. Completely silent and best of all no rudder sound. This may change if it kicks on or if there is more load with a future gpu but for now very satisfied.


----------



## Natskyge

Do you guys reckon its worth the hassel to send back my nearly-just-installed SX600-G for a SF600?


----------



## Willius

I got myself the 450w version, ive never had the fan spin up. Now i wonder if its just broken or not. Got a Pentium G3258 overclocked and a R9 Nano in the build. Even after heavy use it wont ever spin. What do you guys think?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Intel i7 6700 (Non K) and a GTX 980

What size SF psu. I would also look into upgrade to next gen psu which i assume will be lower wattage.


----------



## tmaven

https://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-sf-450-and-sf-600-psu-review/
http://www.sweclockers.com/test/21895-corsair-sf450-och-sf600

Another reviews!


----------



## Techbyte

Well, I'm a big fan of Corsair PSUs and when I seen the SF600 I asked myself "Why couldnt this have been available two months ago???" I recently built an itx build in the Silverstone FT03-Mini which requires a SFX PSU. (Or SFX-L if you are willing to sacrifice the slim optical drive cage, which I was)

Well, it sounds like I didn't miss out on much. I went with the Silverstone SG500-LG 500W SFX-L PSU and I have had zero issues. I have yet to hear this PSU. I actually popped my sides off to make sure the fan was even working. Which it wasnt at idle but I fired up furmark to max out my GPU and then it kicked in. I still couldnt hear it though. I also have not experienced any "electric noise" or "coil whine".

ALSO:
I did not and would not even consider the regular sfx offerings from Silverstone. I have heard numerous reports of noisy fans and coil whine. They clearly used poor fans / too small of fans in them. They just look cheap too. The only reason I went with their SFX-L PSU was because of all of the good reviews, looks much nicer than their regular SFX PSUs, and it seemed to be the best SFX PSU available. (Although slightly longer) It is also their newest SFX offering so I figured they would have learned from any mistakes / issues with the smaller ones.


----------



## tmaven

Woohoo! Received my SF600. (My rig: [email protected],6GHz - R9290-DC2OC-4GD5)

I have to say it is far better than Silverstone ST45SF-G. Even my noctua fans are louder (2 @ corsair h100i + 1 @ airflow).
Tested it during "Division" play. Fan was not running all the time, just time to time.

Cons?
Cabling is quite stiff
High price as each SFX psu (140$ here in Czech Republic/EU)


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> I got myself the 450w version, ive never had the fan spin up. Now i wonder if its just broken or not. Got a Pentium G3258 overclocked and a R9 Nano in the build. Even after heavy use it wont ever spin. What do you guys think?


When you first power up, you should see the fan do a quick spin to let you know that it's working.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> When you first power up, you should see the fan do a quick spin to let you know that it's working.


Hmm, i will try and see if it does, if not i will RMA it. Thanks for the info! +Rep!









Edit: And yes, when i boot the system it gives it a slight bump. So i guess it should be working!


----------



## exzacklyright

I'm using this motherboard: http://i.imgur.com/oFCojSr.png

I was thinking 20 cm for GPU power, 25cm for Mobo Power, 30cm for CPU power. (would those lengths be fine for sleeving)? in the ncase m1 + mini itx


----------



## TUFinside

Too bad i bought the SF450, this thread is not for me.


----------



## jonnyGURU

EDIT: Ahh.. I see you found the lengths and edited after I posted.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*


Hey jonnyGuru ! while you're here, i love your reviews !


----------



## jonnyGURU

Been a few years since I have written a review, but thanks!


----------



## nerdcase

Corsair SF600 went in my Silverstone SG13 last night. Living in a tropical country means ambient temps of 25-35 degrees celsius.

Note to all potential owners of Corsair SF600:
This PSU is super loud when the intake temperature is high (very high in my particular case at 55 degrees celsius)

4790K (4.4 ghz all cores @ 1.15v)
EVGA 980ti (100% power target, 1300 mhz)
Push/Pull Magiccool 120mm radiator with GT15

Ambient: 28 Celsius
Exhaust beside / behind case below PSU exhaust: 55 degrees celsius
PSU exhaust didn't feel that warm as it was drawing air from the top vents of the case.

I'll try to loan a SF450 to see how it behaves it under the same punishing conditions.
Tomshardware indicate that it might be a SF600 specific fan profile and the SF450 has a quieter profile.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> Corsair SF600 went in my Silverstone SG13 last night. Living in a tropical country means ambient temps of 25-35 degrees celsius.
> 
> Note to all potential owners of Corsair SF600:
> This PSU is super loud when the intake temperature is high (very high in my particular case at 55 degrees celsius)
> 
> 4790K (4.4 ghz all cores @ 1.15v)
> EVGA 980ti (100% power target, 1300 mhz)
> Push/Pull Magiccool 120mm radiator with GT15
> 
> Ambient: 28 Celsius
> Exhaust beside / behind case below PSU exhaust: 55 degrees celsius
> PSU exhaust didn't feel that warm as it was drawing air from the top vents of the case.
> 
> I'll try to loan a SF450 to see how it behaves it under the same punishing conditions.
> Tomshardware indicate that it might be a SF600 specific fan profile and the SF450 has a quieter profile.


Thanks for the feedback, would be interesting to see how SF450 behaves with these conditions.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> Corsair SF600 went in my Silverstone SG13 last night. Living in a tropical country means ambient temps of 25-35 degrees celsius.
> 
> Note to all potential owners of Corsair SF600:
> This PSU is super loud when the intake temperature is high (very high in my particular case at 55 degrees celsius)
> 
> 4790K (4.4 ghz all cores @ 1.15v)
> EVGA 980ti (100% power target, 1300 mhz)
> Push/Pull Magiccool 120mm radiator with GT15
> 
> Ambient: 28 Celsius
> Exhaust beside / behind case below PSU exhaust: 55 degrees celsius
> PSU exhaust didn't feel that warm as it was drawing air from the top vents of the case.
> 
> I'll try to loan a SF450 to see how it behaves it under the same punishing conditions.
> Tomshardware indicate that it might be a SF600 specific fan profile and the SF450 has a quieter profile.


You have those radiator fans pushing air OUT of the case or sucking the air from the radiator into the case?


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> You have those radiator fans pushing air OUT of the case or sucking the air from the radiator into the case?


*Top view / birds eye view*

*Front of SG13*
GT15
Fan Filter
Magicool 120mm
GT15

| | | | |
V V V V V

ITX Mobo
Corsair SF600
*
Rear of SG15*

| | | | |
V V V V V

Blue = sandwich


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> *Top view / birds eye view*
> 
> *Front of SG13*
> GT15
> Fan Filter
> Magicool 120mm
> GT15
> 
> | | | | |
> V V V V V
> 
> ITX Mobo
> Corsair SF600
> *
> Rear of SG15*
> 
> | | | | |
> V V V V V
> 
> Blue = sandwich


That makes ZERO sense to me.


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> That makes ZERO sense to me.










**needs to improve on communication skills**









Intake from front

Exhaust from rear (from positive pressure from front intake)

Orange down pointing arrow = warm air


----------



## jonnyGURU

So you're heating up the intake care with your radiator?

Yikes!

No wonder that PSU fan is going full speed ahead.

I'd flip that whole configuration.


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> So you're heating up the intake care with your radiator?
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> No wonder that PSU fan is going full speed ahead.
> 
> I'd flip that whole configuration.


Intake from the front is *filtered*, a requirement given the environment that the PC is in.

I have made a "spacer" out of cardboard to limit the air intake of the PSU to the top vents of the case only. It helped significantly. Fan still spins up under load. but not to the same speed as before. Significantly quieter now.









PSU
Load: 350-380 watts
Ambient = 30C
Intake = 33.8C,
Exhaust: = 36.5C
Delta = _2.7C_

I'll say there's significantly headroom for the fan profile to be relaxed

As per what you said: Hot the PSU intake = Fan working hard.


----------



## nerdcase

Fan configuration has been flipped. Push Pull fans intake air from inside casing and exhaust to the front. PSU is mounted in case with fan facing up.

However the situation is quite similar. The SF600's fan would spin up to very high speeds at moderate load. 400 watts average peaking at 500 watts or so. Ambient is around 25 degrees to 33 degrees celsius.

With a super cool exhaust temperature of barely 1 degree higher than intake temperature, the PSU fan is noisy enough to be heard when I am wearing IEMs playing games.. It drowns out twin GT15s and the DDC pump by +8db (according to Mobile phone + SPL Meter app).

Once the fan has spin up and is no longer idle, it will NOT stop spinning even after the computer is on a low load idling for 30+ mins. I'm not sure if it is defective or a 'feature"

I intend to sell it and either go back to ATX PSU or try another small SFX/ SFX-L psu.

Any owners in cooler climates thus far? What are your experience with post load fan speeds?


----------



## TheEnergy

Hey guys, I have the Corsair SF600 in a Coolermaster Elite 130 and the amount of hot air it blows out the rear is insane. Are SFX PSU's suppose to be this hot?

It's literally heating up my warm and I am sweating.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> Intake from the front is *filtered*, a requirement given the environment that the PC is in.


It wouldn't need to be filtered if you were blowing out the front.

Essentially, the only fans you have are sucking hot air through a hot radiator and the PSU is the only exhaust for the whole case. Honestly, it sounds like ANY PSU you have in there would suffer from the fan having to run faster because it's having to take care of all of the heat in your system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Hey guys, I have the Corsair SF600 in a Coolermaster Elite 130 and the amount of hot air it blows out the rear is insane. Are SFX PSU's suppose to be this hot?
> 
> It's literally heating up my warm and I am sweating.


It's not generating heat. It's moving heat. If the PSU were generating more heat, it wouldn't be as efficient as it is as AC that is not converted to DC in a less efficient PSU is exhausted as heat. So, odds are, the heat you're feeling is the PSU trying to get rid of the heat generated from your other components.


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> It wouldn't need to be filtered if you were blowing out the front.
> 
> Essentially, the only fans you have are sucking hot air through a hot radiator and the PSU is the only exhaust for the whole case. Honestly, it sounds like ANY PSU you have in there would suffer from the fan having to run faster because it's having to take care of all of the heat in your system.
> It's not generating heat. It's moving heat. If the PSU were generating more heat, it wouldn't be as efficient as it is as AC that is not converted to DC in a less efficient PSU is exhausted as heat. So, odds are, the heat you're feeling is the PSU trying to get rid of the heat generated from your other components.


UH Well I have the PSU fan facing UP through the ventilation holes on the coolermaster elite 130 so it should be sucking cool air from the outside of the case and exhausting it, no? therefore, it wouldn't be transferring heat and that heat would be that which the PSU is generating...?


----------



## jonnyGURU

If you're pulling in "cool air" and exhausting hot air, that doesn't mean the PSU is producing more heat. It means the PSU is capable of moving the heat out.

If you have two PSUs of the exact same efficiency, one is not producing more heat than the other. But if one is exhausting hotter air than the other, that simply means that the hotter of the two is moving that hot air out of the PSU housing more efficiently than the other.

It may *seem* hotter than a normal sized PSU because your exhaust area is smaller and therefore the hot air is more concentrated, but it shouldn't actually be hotter.

If you really want to know if it's "hot", we should actually use thermistors to measure intake and exhaust temperature. Otherwise, everything is subjective.


----------



## TheEnergy

Are there any available individual sleeved cables for the corsair 600SF powersupply yet?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Are there any available individual sleeved cables for the corsair 600SF powersupply yet?


Fire an email off to CableMod. I thought they would've had a kit by now.

Corsair probably won't have a kit of their own until September, so CableMod is your best bet.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm still wondering why there have been so little reviews of this unit? Is it that bad or is it just mediocre?

I'm just of course assuming because if this unit was spectacular a lot of hoopla would have been seen now!


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'm still wondering why there have been so little reviews of this unit? Is it that bad or is it just mediocre?
> 
> I'm just of course assuming because if this unit was spectacular a lot of hoopla would have been seen now!


Your logic intrigues me. How would the quality of the unit change given an increased number of reviews? The reviews that are already out there are already fairly positive:

450W:

http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-sf-450-and-sf-600-psu-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-sf450-power-supply,4512.html

SF600:

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Corsair-SF-Series-600W-Power-Supply-Review
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-sf-450-and-sf-600-psu-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-sf600-power-supply,4537.html
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/psu/92177-corsair-sf600-sfx-psu/
http://www.eteknix.com/corsair-sf600-80-plus-gold-fully-modular-sfx-power-supply-review/

Both:

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/21895-corsair-sf450-och-sf600
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_sf450_sf600_sfx_psu_review_testing/1

Now.. That said.. That's not "A LOT" of reviews. SFX PSUs are very niche as is the ability to properly test them. When reviewers put out a review, they're conscientious of how much readership a review is going to bring in. I know that there are still a number of review units out there that still haven't been published. Tony and Jeremy at jonnyGURU.com, for example, are sitting on an SF450 and SF600 and I have no idea when they'll ever actually publish a review.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Your logic intrigues me. How would the quality of the unit change given an increased number of reviews? The reviews that are already out there are already fairly positive:
> 
> 450W:
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-sf-450-and-sf-600-psu-review/
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-sf450-power-supply,4512.html
> 
> SF600:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Corsair-SF-Series-600W-Power-Supply-Review
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/corsair-sf-450-and-sf-600-psu-review/
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-sf600-power-supply,4537.html
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/psu/92177-corsair-sf600-sfx-psu/
> http://www.eteknix.com/corsair-sf600-80-plus-gold-fully-modular-sfx-power-supply-review/
> 
> Both:
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/test/21895-corsair-sf450-och-sf600
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/corsair_sf450_sf600_sfx_psu_review_testing/1
> 
> Now.. That said.. That's not "A LOT" of reviews. SFX PSUs are very niche as is the ability to properly test them. When reviewers put out a review, they're conscientious of how much readership a review is going to bring in. I know that there are still a number of review units out there that still haven't been published. Tony and Jeremy at jonnyGURU.com, for example, are sitting on an SF450 and SF600 and I have no idea when they'll ever actually publish a review.


I've read most of those but I really find the results of eteknic conflict with kitguru and it does not sit well with me (Max Load results and if they tested at 115VAC or 230VAC). Also not a fan of OC3D since he seems to gloss over some things when reviewing specially negative points. PCPer and other reviews gave an interesting read but I feel they are not as stringent as the 2 sites I prefer.

I guess I should have said I'm waiting for your old site to review the unit since I trust how the tests are conducted and also waiting for Anandtechs review since they test at 230VAC (and I trust their methodology) which is applicable to me since where I'm from we use 220V.

I guess I'm so used to marketing tactics by well known brands (hyping a product to no end) when it performs well on its first round of testing that I jumped to that statement I initially made (old and jaded I am - lol). Now it makes sense to me once explained. Thanks!

I'll still wait for the 2 sites I prefer for PSUs before I decide to pull the trigger or not. My newest build is delayed because of this!


----------



## jonnyGURU

What two sites are those?

Jonnyguru.com and.... ??


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> What two sites are those?
> 
> Jonnyguru.com and.... ??


Anandtech.com


----------



## jonnyGURU

How about HardOCP?

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2016/06/22/corsair_sf600_600w_sfx_power_supply_review#.V2uUz7h94z4


----------



## DI360

At load mine is too loud, i'm using a 4690k stock with a be quiet dark rock tf and a r9 290 stock with a morpheus and 2 nidec GT , all fans at 800rpm.

I really didn't expect that and i think i'm going to change it for a SFX-L.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI360*
> 
> At load mine is too loud, i'm using a 4690k stock with a be quiet dark rock tf and a r9 290 stock with a morpheus and 2 nidec GT , all fans at 800rpm.
> 
> I really didn't expect that and i think i'm going to change it for a SFX-L.


What kind of case are you using? What is your whole build specs and how is the PSU configured within the chassis?


----------



## DI360

Currently without case, i´m waiting for the Ncase M1 to arrive.

Gigabyte Z97n Gaming 5
i5 4690k
r9 290 (390 bios)
corsair dominator platinum 2133mhz 2x4gb
crucial m4 256gb
be quiet dark rock tf
raijintek morpheus + 2 nidec gt

I tried to put a nidec gt pushing air and pulling air and the 92mm fan speed up whatever i do.


----------



## Ragsters

Where is the best place to get pre-sleeved cables for the SF600w?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI360*
> 
> Currently without case, i´m waiting for the Ncase M1 to arrive.
> 
> Gigabyte Z97n Gaming 5
> i5 4690k
> r9 290 (390 bios)
> corsair dominator platinum 2133mhz 2x4gb
> crucial m4 256gb
> be quiet dark rock tf
> raijintek morpheus + 2 nidec gt
> 
> I tried to put a nidec gt pushing air and pulling air and the 92mm fan speed up whatever i do.


Oh wow... So even sitting out in the open you think it's too loud? Wow. You're a tough one to please.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where is the best place to get pre-sleeved cables for the SF600w?


https://cablemod.com/, as usual.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Where is the best place to get pre-sleeved cables for the SF600w?


I got a set for my SF 450 from http://www.ensourced.net/ Very nice paracord sleeving with combs. One thing I like is he makes what he calls a shorty.



It is an adapter cable for the Corsair 18+10 pin to 24 pin, that way you can just use a 24 pin extension and not have the cables combine between the PSU and motherboard.


----------



## DI360

My Seasonic XP2 660w was dead silent


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI360*
> 
> My Seasonic XP2 660w was dead silent


I have that as well but I hate to break this to you... that's not an SFF PSU bud. Big difference there!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Jonnyguru review is up!

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=477


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Jonnyguru review is up!
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=477


Yeah just read that review, looking good Corsair.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI360*
> 
> My Seasonic XP2 660w was dead silent


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have that as well but I hate to break this to you... that's not an SFF PSU bud. Big difference there!


Yeah. Hardly a fair comparison.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I got a set for my SF 450 from http://www.ensourced.net/ Very nice paracord sleeving with combs. One thing I like is he makes what he calls a shorty.
> 
> 
> 
> It is an adapter cable for the Corsair 18+10 pin to 24 pin, that way you can just use a 24 pin extension and not have the cables combine between the PSU and motherboard.


Umm....

If you're going to do that, you might as well get rid of the extra wires that cause the PSU modular interface to require an 18+10 pin.

The extra pins are sense wires. They work by sensing the voltage at the load. By extending only 24-wires, you completely negate that purpose. So why plug them in at all? FWIW: A standard Corsair Type 3 cable works in a Type 4 PSU. You just don't plug in the last four pins of the 18-pin, which is a +12V and +5V sense and an additional ground.

Someone needs to tell "Ensourced" that they could just as well leave those wires off the adapter. It's a waste of material, money and space.


----------



## DI360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Yeah. Hardly a fair comparison.


Was a quote to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Oh wow... So even sitting out in the open you think it's too loud? Wow. You're a tough one to please.


.......


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Umm....
> 
> If you're going to do that, you might as well get rid of the extra wires that cause the PSU modular interface to require an 18+10 pin.
> 
> The extra pins are sense wires. They work by sensing the voltage at the load. By extending only 24-wires, you completely negate that purpose. So why plug them in at all? FWIW: A standard Corsair Type 3 cable works in a Type 4 PSU. You just don't plug in the last four pins of the 18-pin, which is a +12V and +5V sense and an additional ground.
> 
> Someone needs to tell "Ensourced" that they could just as well leave those wires off the adapter. It's a waste of material, money and space.


Im not sure if I get what you are saying. All this is is a tiny version of the existing 24 pin cable so you can add a sleeved, 1 to 1 extension to it.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI360*
> 
> Was a quote to
> .......


Exactly. ANY full sized ATX PSU is quieter than ANY SFX PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Im not sure if I get what you are saying. All this is is a tiny version of the existing 24 pin cable so you can add a sleeved, 1 to 1 extension to it.


Let me try this again....

You have 28 terminations (technically, 27... but you can't have odd numbered connectors) on one connector.

You have 24 terminations on the other.

They actually run all 27 wires from one to the other. But since the adapter is made so 24-pin extensions can be used in lieu of full length cables, the sense wires are rendered useless. So why even bother terminating the +12V sense and +5V sense. They're not doing anything when you use that adapter.

You can save yourself money and the ugliness that adapter adds by just plugging in a standard, 24-pin Type 3 cable or making your own. You just plug it in leaving the last four pins vacant.... Like this:


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Exactly. ANY full sized ATX PSU is quieter than ANY SFX PSU.
> Let me try this again....
> 
> You have 28 terminations (technically, 27... but you can't have odd numbered connectors) on one connector.
> 
> You have 24 terminations on the other.
> 
> They actually run all 27 wires from one to the other. But since the adapter is made so 24-pin extensions can be used in lieu of full length cables, the sense wires are rendered useless. So why even bother terminating the +12V sense and +5V sense. They're not doing anything when you use that adapter.
> 
> You can save yourself money and the ugliness that adapter adds by just plugging in a standard, 24-pin Type 3 cable or making your own. You just plug it in leaving the last four pins vacant.... Like this:


I just want to thank you for the detailed explanation. Love your reviews by the way.


----------



## Mongoose135

Just got my SF450 to go in my SG05 and being my first SFX psu, my first impression was that it's so small and cute. I couldn't believe how small it was!

Performance is amazing, and it's so quiet. I don't think I'll ever go back to full sized ATX power supplies again for future builds.

P.S. RIP silverstone :'(


----------



## TUFinside

I just bought a SF600 to replace a SF450 (need more headroom), did you notice coilwhine on your units ?

Edit: Returning the SF600...


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI360*
> 
> Currently without case, i´m waiting for the Ncase M1 to arrive.
> 
> Gigabyte Z97n Gaming 5
> i5 4690k
> r9 290 (390 bios)
> corsair dominator platinum 2133mhz 2x4gb
> crucial m4 256gb
> be quiet dark rock tf
> raijintek morpheus + 2 nidec gt
> 
> I tried to put a nidec gt pushing air and pulling air and the 92mm fan speed up whatever i do.


What's your ambient temperature like?


----------



## DI360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> What's your ambient temperature like?


30°C


----------



## nerdcase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DI360*
> 
> 30°C


Same situation on my side. Fan is just spinning all the time even at web browsing load. When light gaming, the fan spins fast enough to be annoying. Heavy gaming results in a screamer, noisier than a full speed Gentle Typhoon by a significant amount, with an annoying tone too.

I went back to a bigger case and a ATX power supply shortly after. Despite feeding the SF600 with only fresh outside 30-32degrees C air.. it makes more noise than the rest of the system combined by a large margin under load.


----------



## Lutfij

Hey @jonnyGURU, been a long time reader of your article's and reviews over on your site and I have the utmost fo respect for you work! You don't suppose a wiring diagram could be made available for those of us who'd like to make custom length sleeved wires?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Hey @jonnyGURU, been a long time reader of your article's and reviews over on your site and I have the utmost fo respect for you work! You don't suppose a wiring diagram could be made available for those of us who'd like to make custom length sleeved wires?


 CableCompatibility.xlsx 28k .xlsx file


You mean like this?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> CableCompatibility.xlsx 28k .xlsx file
> 
> 
> You mean like this?


Hi Jonny,

HUGE FAN of your reviews and thanks for sharing that excel doc. So if I read it correctly, I can use a cable kit for the RMx/RMi for my SF600? The 24pin, CPU 8Pin, and two 8pin pci-e are the main ones I am after.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So if I read it correctly, I can use a cable kit for the RMx/RMi for my SF600? The 24pin, CPU 8Pin, and two 8pin pci-e are the main ones I am after.


Correct.

Actually, you can use either type 3 or type 4 PCIe cable in your SF PSU. The only difference between Type 3 and Type 4 is the in-line capacitors. The 24-pin isn't even pinned differently. It just has additional pins (sense wires).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Actually, you can use either type 3 or type 4 PCIe cable in your SF PSU. The only difference between Type 3 and Type 4 is the in-line capacitors. The 24-pin isn't even pinned differently. It just has additional pins (sense wires).


Thanks!

Now that I recieved the unit, I have the 1080FTW in the caselabs BH2 and I am not sure I should do custom cables any longer....The clearance to the top of the panel is so tight, Im not sure custom cables would bend as easily as the Corsair ones in the SF600. I was thinking of going with cablemods. We'll see


----------



## smanet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdcase*
> 
> Same situation on my side. Fan is just spinning all the time even at web browsing load. When light gaming, the fan spins fast enough to be annoying. Heavy gaming results in a screamer, noisier than a full speed Gentle Typhoon by a significant amount, with an annoying tone too.
> 
> I went back to a bigger case and a ATX power supply shortly after. Despite feeding the SF600 with only fresh outside 30-32degrees C air.. it makes more noise than the rest of the system combined by a large margin under load.


Doh! Just got this PSU while giving back the Silverstone 450W (plus some €uros..) . Hope it's not so terribly loud!


----------



## Woxys

Hi guys,
I own a SF450 and i wanna ask, do your PSU's do a "click" noise when turning the pc on/off? is that normal?It's pretty loud on mine.
Cheers


----------



## B NEGATIVE

I like them,they make good dualies too.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I own a SF450 and i wanna ask, do your PSU's do a "click" noise when turning the pc on/off? is that normal?It's pretty loud on mine.
> Cheers


A click on power on is normal on most modern PSUs. It's a relay inside the unit.


----------



## tmaven

I have sf600 and ye its normal. (Confirmed in corsair psu forum)
After while you will ignore it.


----------



## psycho88

Hi guys, I bought corsair SF600 last week, it's tiny but powerfull,
my old psu cosair AX860 cant fit inside bitfenix prodigy itx when Installing the modular cable,
and i have to put the psu outside the case,, it was messy before, but now it's look better










Spoiler: SF600 & AX860













anyway, is it ok If i'm using AX860 24 pin atx modular cable for SF600? I feel SF600 24 pin atx cable too short and to stiff?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho88*
> 
> anyway, is it ok If i'm using AX860 24 pin atx modular cable for SF600? I feel SF600 24 pin atx cable too short and to stiff?


DON'T!

The pinout is different.


----------



## ToTheSun!

So, i've had the SF600 running for a week. I've overclocked my stuff (clocks and voltage in my sig rig), ran some stress tests, and stuck with it. I noticed that during gaming and stress testing, the fan never went on. In fact, under any circumstance, it ever turned on. I've tried things like Furmark + Prime95 for a while (i figure that drew anywhere between 350 and 450 watts for my system), but it simply doesn't go.

Is this expected behavior or something's "amiss"?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho88*
> 
> anyway, is it ok If i'm using AX860 24 pin atx modular cable for SF600? I feel SF600 24 pin atx cable too short and to stiff?


Buy a 24pin extension cable


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Buy a 24pin extension cable


Or, just buy the correct cable.


----------



## VSG

Jon, you might be better off getting a name change here else people will keep thinking you are writing up PSU reviews still


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Jon, you might be better off getting a name change here else people will keep thinking you are writing up PSU reviews still


Been jonnyGuru for 20 years. Not going to change now.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Been jonnyGuru for 20 years. Not going to change now.


----------



## heb1001

Folks,

I have two of these SF600s. I'm using one to power my TEC chiller. I've been running the TECs on 6V by chaining them in pairs in series on the 12V line to give them 6V each within the pair. The TEC performance at 6V is extremely efficient but doesn't generate much delta T - only 12.5C below ambient at the CPU block at no load. At 6V, the TECs take about 250W which is fine for the SF600. I can't run the TECs at 12V though because that would be more like 1kW and I'm saving one of the SF600s to run the PC. I don't want to implement separate TEC controllers because there's not much space left for them in the case and that would just be an added layer of inefficiency, so I'm planning to mod the SF600...

I want to wire a variable resistor across the upper resistor on the feedback divider on the error amplifier input for the switcher controller chip so I can reduce the voltage of the 12V rail. I want to be able to ramp up the voltage gradually until I reach the 600W limit of the PSU or the thermal limit of the TEC chiller whichever comes first. I should be able to get a better delta below ambient by driving the TECs a bit harder. I need to get the 12V rail down to about 10V I think for 600W dissipation in the TECs but I'd like to be able to vary the voltage between 6V and 12V ideally.

I'm wondering if any of you have any insight as to whether this trick is likely to work with this particular PSU or not.

Thanks for any help


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> I have two of these SF600s. I'm using one to power my TEC chiller. I've been running the TECs on 6V by chaining them in pairs in series on the 12V line to give them 6V each within the pair. The TEC performance at 6V is extremely efficient but doesn't generate much delta T - only 12.5C below ambient at the CPU block at no load. At 6V, the TECs take about 250W which is fine for the SF600. I can't run the TECs at 12V though because that would be more like 1kW and I'm saving one of the SF600s to run the PC. I don't want to implement separate TEC controllers because there's not much space left for them in the case and that would just be an added layer of inefficiency, so I'm planning to mod the SF600...
> 
> I want to wire a variable resistor across the upper resistor on the feedback divider on the error amplifier input for the switcher controller chip so I can reduce the voltage of the 12V rail. I want to be able to ramp up the voltage gradually until I reach the 600W limit of the PSU or the thermal limit of the TEC chiller whichever comes first. I should be able to get a better delta below ambient by driving the TECs a bit harder. I need to get the 12V rail down to about 10V I think for 600W dissipation in the TECs but I'd like to be able to vary the voltage between 6V and 12V ideally.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you have any insight as to whether this trick is likely to work with this particular PSU or not.
> 
> Thanks for any help


I'll reply to my own post:

I managed to mod the PSU so I can vary the 12V rail down to 9.35V:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1601519/build-log-mac-classic-forever/120#post_25537438


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> A standard Corsair Type 3 cable works in a Type 4 PSU


So is the SF600 a Type 4? Will the Cablemod RMi/RMx cables work with the SF600? I want to get the SF600 for my Define Nano S to give my Asus Strix RX 480 more room to breathe but I know the cables are going to be too short.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> So is the SF600 a Type 4? Will the Cablemod RMi/RMx cables work with the SF600? I want to get the SF600 for my Define Nano S to give my Asus Strix RX 480 more room to breathe but I know the cables are going to be too short.


read this...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1607810/replacement-cables-for-corsair-450sfx-individually-sleeved


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> read this...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1607810/replacement-cables-for-corsair-450sfx-individually-sleeved


Wow thank you! This is exactly what I was trying to figure out. I'll just pick up a CableMod basic set for $50. The RMi / RMx version. I only really "need" the 24pin and 8pin CPU anyways. The GPU cables will be an added bonus I guess.

EDIT:
Sucks they don't use Type 3. I could get a full Corsair set right now on Amazon for $60.

EDIT:
I just realized that the CableMod Type 4 sets for the RMi/RMx have the in line capacitors. This in theory should make the ripple on the SF450/600 even better than it already is.


----------



## stryker7314

Great PSU, joining the club, this psu is powering my sigrig; a 6700k always at 5Ghz and overclocked Titan X.


----------



## toyz72

why not add the sf450 to this club also?


----------



## tmaven

toyz72: you are right! added that into topic name


----------



## Techbyte

I just picked up the Corsair SF600. I am using it in a Fractal Design Define Nano S. As many are aware the Define Nano S supports ATX power supplies but this leaves the GPU and PSU very close together, restricting airflow to your GPU. Using a SFX PSU eliminates this issue.

The cables included with the SF600 are too short for the Define Nano S. They will not reach at all, especially if you want to route your cables behind the motherboard tray as intended. I ordered a CableMod basic cable set in black. Apparently the SF600 uses Type 4 cables just like the RMx/RMi series so I ordered a set for those. They don't specify the SF series as compatible but they will work. Theses cables should improve the ripple performance even if ever so slightly being they have the in line capacitors just like on the RMx/RMi stock cables. The SF series stock cables do not have these.

Performance wise the SF600 has been great. I have had zero issues with it and it is exhibiting zero coil whine. The fan in the SF600 is dead silent in my situation. It spins up every now and then, not very often. When it does, you still can't hear it even though it is sitting outside of / on top of my case right now. My build can only consume 300w at an absolute max though.

The cables will be here Thurs/Fri. I will update more then.

UPDATE:
I received the CableMod cables yesterday and they worked out great! No issues to report when using them with a SF600. They look pretty good and appear to be well made. No complaints here.

I'm not sure why CableMod doesn't have the SF600 listed as a compatible power supply for the C-Series RMi/RMx cable sets. I'm guessing that it is either because they just haven't updated the compatibility list yet or because these cable sets have the in-line capacitors. I know that you can order a custom set for the SF600 and I imagine that those will not have the in-line capacitors being the stock cables don't. I guess it could also be because you would end up with a bunch of extra cables that you don't need with the full set being the SF series has so few ports. Maybe they plan on offering a specific SF Series set without the in-line capacitors and less cables in the full set for a lower price.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair1*
> 
> You are lucky, I gave up on the Silverstone ones. You should hear the recording i had of the sounds it makes.... Sounded like a explosive charging up for firing haha....


I returned my Silverstone 600W, and will be doing so for a second time.

Try this link, might allow you to watch the videos I took of the PSU making noise, the second clip has a more audible distinction of the 'capacitor leak' sound that mine suffered from, it's a high pitched 'flutter'- not caused by the fan.
Overall, not happy.

Also some explanation: I'm using an old Thermal Take Soprano - which as you can see, is now an open-air chassis - that I dismantled and painted white, just until I get the SG13 - I was planning many different builds over the past 3-6 months, and have finally settled on that.


----------



## Alistair1

I'm loving my Corsair SF450. Got a Lian Li Q10 case, a Noctua U12S and 2 Linus Noctua black fans, and an EVGA GTX 1070. Silent, cold, and looks cool.



I just wish the SF450 sticker on the side of the PSU was glossy black. Nitpick









Alistair


----------



## Techbyte

So Iv'e had my Corsair SF600 for about a month now. No issues to report. I'm experiencing zero coil whine or fan noise. My systems max power consumption is under 300w, so fan barely spins up. I purchased the SF600 for my Define Nano S. It opened up air flow for my GPU big time! I know I already posted the pic in here once, but figured I'd throw it up again.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> CableCompatibility.xlsx 28k .xlsx file
> 
> 
> You mean like this?


Just to clarify, is the pin out between Type 3 and Type 4 PSUs / Cables the same for the SATA 6 pin connectors? Can I use a Type 3 Sata cable in a Type 4 PSU?

I think the only difference between Type 3 and Type 4 are the additional 4 pins on the motherboard connector and the in line caps on the cables. Everything else is the same?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Just to clarify, is the pin out between Type 3 and Type 4 PSUs / Cables the same for the SATA 6 pin connectors? Can I use a Type 3 Sata cable in a Type 4 PSU?
> 
> I think the only difference between Type 3 and Type 4 are the additional 4 pins on the motherboard connector and the in line caps on the cables. Everything else is the same?


The only difference between type 3 and type 4, as far as pin-out goes, is the 24-pin. The 24-pin has an extra +5V and +12V sense.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> The only difference between type 3 and type 4, as far as pin-out goes, is the 24-pin. The 24-pin has an extra +5V and +12V sense.


Awesome, thanks!

I ran into a bit of a snag with my SF600 in my Define Nano S. First the cables were too short, now the 90 degree Sata cable isn't working out.

Here is a quick, crappy pic.



As you can probably see, 90 degree Sata connections are a no go. In your opinion, how "legit" are Molex to Sata adapters? I picked up this StarTech Molex to 2x Sata adapter at my local mom and pop computer shop. If it's fine I'll leave it, can't see it anyways. If it's not, I'll find a type 3 compatible 180 degree Sata cable. (Can't find jack for type 4 yet)

Here is exactly what I'm using:



I kind of like having a little ketchup and mustard in my build. Making me all nostalgic. Reminds me of the good old days back when all cabling was rather "industrial"


----------



## capitalj

edit - I'm an idiot and ordered the SF600 for my brothers build, to go along with an ATX mobo to fit in my spare FT02. Obviously this was terrible on my part for not realizing what the SF600 was meant for.

And initially I had a writeup about asking if the Cablemod kits work. Then I read the last page. So I guess we either get the kit or just buy a new PSU.

Any recommendations for an extension of some sort for the SATA power? Just need it to reach an SSD and HDD.

Thanks!


----------



## jonnyGURU

Extensions are made to extend cables. So yes. Cable extensions will extend the cables.

Of course, if you're willing to buy a set of extensions from CableMod, why not just buy a whole kit of proper, longer cables? Don't they cost the same? Would be more reliable and look better than extensions.


----------



## capitalj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Extensions are made to extend cables. So yes. Cable extensions will extend the cables.
> 
> Of course, if you're willing to buy a set of extensions from CableMod, why not just buy a whole kit of proper, longer cables? Don't they cost the same? Would be more reliable and look better than extensions.


The kit from NCIX was only $40, the kit on the Cablemod site itself is only $30, but NCIX is just down the street from me anyway. Like this one for example: https://store.cablemod.com/product/cablemod-basic-modflex-cable-extension-kit-dual-62-pin-series-black/#

The longer cable set themselves is only $60 on NCIX, so I'll just talk to my brother about what he prefers. Probably just get the full length ones for convenience sake.

Thanks again!


----------



## SeraphicFury

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair1*
> 
> I'm loving my Corsair SF450. Got a Lian Li Q10 case, a Noctua U12S and 2 Linus Noctua black fans, and an EVGA GTX 1070. Silent, cold, and looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish the SF450 sticker on the side of the PSU was glossy black. Nitpick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alistair






What Case is this?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> false
> 
> 
> 
> What Case is this?


He says right above the pic, Lian Li Q10.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> He says right above the pic, Lian Li Q10.


Thanks bud, I scrolled past and only saw the info below the pic, rookie mistake, my bad.

Cheers


----------



## Alistair1

Here is the newegg link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112479&cm_re=lian_li_q10-_-11-112-479-_-Product

The best thing about the lian li q10 case is everything is incredibly cold. One 120mm fan and I get better temps than any case I've ever used before.

The bad thing is the hard drive mounts on the bottom, there isn't really enough room, especially if your video card sags at all. So I just use 1 x 2.5" and 1 x m.2

Also the q10 is very cheap in the u.s. unlike most places in the world (I paid over 200 dollars for it).

Perfect for the Corsair sfx psu, but I'm really interested in the Define Nano also. You need the PSU SFX adapter bracket for the Lian Li (Corsair sent me one free). Too bad about the cable lengths for the Define, I was just going to try that build.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair1*
> 
> Here is the newegg link:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112479&cm_re=lian_li_q10-_-11-112-479-_-Product
> 
> The best thing about the lian li q10 case is everything is incredibly cold. One 120mm fan and I get better temps than any case I've ever used before.
> 
> The bad thing is the hard drive mounts on the bottom, there isn't really enough room, especially if your video card sags at all. So I just use 1 x 2.5" and 1 x m.2
> 
> Also the q10 is very cheap in the u.s. unlike most places in the world (I paid over 200 dollars for it).
> 
> Perfect for the Corsair sfx psu, but I'm really interested in the Define Nano also. You need the PSU SFX adapter bracket for the Lian Li (Corsair sent me one free). Too bad about the cable lengths for the Define, I was just going to try that build.


Cheers mate, Yeah they're $200+ here in Australia. Stupid, but ahh well. Still thinking I'll go with the Sugo SG13

Thanks for the info.


----------



## smanet

Hi there!
Finally I put together my config, I was planning for a shoebox but... I got an evolv for a pair of 10€, so I'm back on a big case, bigger that expected.
SF600 looks microbic in that case!
Anyway, I find it really loud. Anyone with same experience?


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smanet*
> 
> Hi there!
> Finally I put together my config, I was planning for a shoebox but... I got an evolv for a pair of 10€, so I'm back on a big case, bigger that expected.
> SF600 looks microbic in that case!
> Anyway, I find it really loud. Anyone with same experience?


What kind of hardware are you running? My SF600 is dead silent. My system can only push it to 50% load tops though.


----------



## edgeofblade

Built this (SF600) with a Silverstone ML08. Probably going to rebuild with a different mobo because of some unfortunate crashing behavior. To go with the rebuild, I was going to order some sleeved cables that will flex a bit better. Seems a lot of people going through Cablemod. Any guidance on what type cables I should get. Is what I see at Cablemod Type 3 and/or 4 compliant?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Built this (SF600) with a Silverstone ML08. Probably going to rebuild with a different mobo because of some unfortunate crashing behavior. To go with the rebuild, I was going to order some sleeved cables that will flex a bit better. Seems a lot of people going through Cablemod. Any guidance on what type cables I should get. Is what I see at Cablemod Type 3 and/or 4 compliant?


Start at post #103 of this thread.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Built this (SF600) with a Silverstone ML08. Probably going to rebuild with a different mobo because of some unfortunate crashing behavior. To go with the rebuild, I was going to order some sleeved cables that will flex a bit better. Seems a lot of people going through Cablemod. Any guidance on what type cables I should get. Is what I see at Cablemod Type 3 and/or 4 compliant?
> 
> 
> 
> Start at post #103 of this thread.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the polite push!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Thanks for the polite push!


https://store.cablemod.com/configurator/# Check out the configuration page and put in Corsair SF450/600. Kind of hard to find if you don't know it is there.


----------



## Kenjiwing

Is anyone using type 3 cables with no issues on their SF psus?


----------



## smanet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> What kind of hardware are you running? My SF600 is dead silent. My system can only push it to 50% load tops though.


Ooops, I missed your reply... sorry!
It's a 4690K, MSI Z97I Gaming ACK, 270X. I admit, stil don't know what happened when I wrote, but now I haven't any issue.

Still looking for cables, tough...


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smanet*
> 
> Ooops, I missed your reply... sorry!
> It's a 4690K, MSI Z97I Gaming ACK, 270X. I admit, stil don't know what happened when I wrote, but now I haven't any issue.
> 
> Still looking for cables, tough...


Iv'e heard a few other people say that the SF600 is quite loud as well. I just don't get it. Mine is dead silent. When I first got it, I had it standing up on its side on the top of my case. The cables were too short in my Define Nano S. It was like this for about a week while I waited for longer cables. The fan would barely ever spin up. Even when it did, it wasn't for very long and I couldn't hear it at all.

The SF600 uses Type 4 cables like the Corsair RMi / RMx series PSUs. Not to be confused with RM series which uses Type 3. I simply ordered a CableMod Basic cable set for the RMi/RMx series and it works great, no issues at all. I would bet that the ripple performance on my SF600 is even better than it already was being the stock cables don't have the inline capacitors and the CableMod ones do. Just like the RMi/RMx cables.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Iv'e heard a few other people say that the SF600 is quite loud as well. I just don't get it. Mine is dead silent. When I first got it, I had it standing up on its side on the top of my case. The cables were too short in my Define Nano S. It was like this for about a week while I waited for longer cables. The fan would barely ever spin up. Even when it did, it wasn't for very long and I couldn't hear it at all.
> 
> The SF600 uses Type 4 cables like the Corsair RMi / RMx series PSUs. Not to be confused with RM series which uses Type 3. I simply ordered a CableMod Basic cable set for the RMi/RMx series and it works great, no issues at all. I would bet that the ripple performance on my SF600 is even better than it already was being the stock cables don't have the inline capacitors and the CableMod ones do. Just like the RMi/RMx cables.


It's quiet for an SFX PSU, but it's loud when compared to a full size ATX PSU. Oddly enough, quite a few people are buying these and using them in standard ATX cases and then complaining that it's louder than their previous PSU.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Not sure if it's been mentioned but it looks like Corsair has added a bunch of SF series cables to there accessory page.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories?accseries=RMi,%20RMx,%20SF|


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> It's quiet for an SFX PSU, but it's loud when compared to a full size ATX PSU. Oddly enough, quite a few people are buying these and using them in standard ATX cases and then complaining that it's louder than their previous PSU.


My Define Nano S is more meant for ATX PSUs but Fractal didn't leave much breathing room for the GPU. Using a SFX opens it up quite a bit. My system (i5 6500 and now a GTX 1060) can't even push my SF600 to 50% load. I figured the SF600 would be a little quieter than the SF450 with this in mind.


----------



## smanet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Iv'e heard a few other people say that the SF600 is quite loud as well. I just don't get it. Mine is dead silent. When I first got it, I had it standing up on its side on the top of my case. The cables were too short in my Define Nano S. It was like this for about a week while I waited for longer cables. The fan would barely ever spin up. Even when it did, it wasn't for very long and I couldn't hear it at all.


I'm not using my pc for some days (it's in baby's room... waiting to have my own garage!







), but I can recall that my SF600 quite didn't spin. I'm draining just 350W from wall, anyway.
Quote:


> The SF600 uses Type 4 cables like the Corsair RMi / RMx series PSUs. Not to be confused with RM series which uses Type 3. I simply ordered a CableMod Basic cable set for the RMi/RMx series and it works great, no issues at all. I would bet that the ripple performance on my SF600 is even better than it already was being the stock cables don't have the inline capacitors and the CableMod ones do. Just like the RMi/RMx cables.


My main concern is that a basic Cablemod Type4 cable set costs aroung 50€uros here... with a pair of 10€uros more I could get a new PSU to replace the Seasonic X760 parked in my NAS (which drain no more than 150W, so 760W is a big overkill) and get it back. So, I'm tinkering still about this...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> It's quiet for an SFX PSU, but it's loud when compared to a full size ATX PSU. Oddly enough, quite a few people are buying these and using them in standard ATX cases and then complaining that it's louder than their previous PSU.


Totally true, but I'm with Techbyte:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> My Define Nano S is more meant for ATX PSUs but Fractal didn't leave much breathing room for the GPU. Using a SFX opens it up quite a bit. My system (i5 6500 and now a GTX 1060) can't even push my SF600 to 50% load. I figured the SF600 would be a little quieter than the SF450 with this in mind.


...even if my rig is way older. SFX PSUs really help in this situation.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I have a 250D with an EVGA 650 G2 which I have no issues with but considering getting the SF600 to free up some space in the case. Plus I might want to go with a smaller build in the future.


----------



## smanet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have a 250D with an EVGA 650 G2 which I have no issues with but considering getting the SF600 to free up some space in the case. Plus I might want to go with a smaller build in the future.


I had the 250D, maybe you won't need longer cables than bundled ones. Anyway, you'll free very little space, just in the front. I'd rather keep the EVGA and buy the SF600 when you get the new box.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smanet*
> 
> I had the 250D, maybe you won't need longer cables than bundled ones. Anyway, you'll free very little space, just in the front. I'd rather keep the EVGA and buy the SF600 when you get the new box.


Were you not happy with the 250D? What did you end up moving on to?

I'd probably move the EVGA to my kids PC, I have a 5 year old PSU in there that I'd love to replace.

I am considering the Nano S as a replacement for the 250D.


----------



## smanet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Were you not happy with the 250D? What did you end up moving on to?
> 
> I'd probably move the EVGA to my kids PC, I have a 5 year old PSU in there that I'd love to replace.
> 
> I am considering the Nano S as a replacement for the 250D.


At the time I had a full watecooling (CPU+GPU), with two radiators: even I spent a bit more on quality (but not that much!), the system was quite loud while on load; I ended up on selling most parts and backing up to stock aircooling... So I told myself I could shrink my build a bit more... and voila.
I wish Corsair would rework it for a SFX PSU, maybe relocating it and losing a 2,5" caddy.
Now I have an evolv ITX just 'cause I swapped it...







Not a shrink at all!







Staying on these dimensions, Nano S is a good case, I've seen lots of nice builds, both on air o water cooling.


----------



## equilni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alistair1*
> 
> I'm loving my Corsair SF450. Got a Lian Li Q10 case, a Noctua U12S and 2 Linus Noctua black fans, and an EVGA GTX 1070. Silent, cold, and looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish the SF450 sticker on the side of the PSU was glossy black. Nitpick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alistair


Do you have any more pictures of your setup, cable mgmt? I am possibly looking at this case to replace my Elite 130.


----------



## mirgus

I've recieved my SFX 450 today. Pretty nice so far and its very quiet. The fan starts spinning after 5mins of hard gameplay and i am not hearing am.
This power supply is as quiet as my bequiet e10 500watt! Only thing i am disappointed is, that my soundcard make noises now. Dont know whether its the caps or the coils.


----------



## AngryLobster

I'm really sick of the Corsair lottery. Across a few builds now I've had 2 SF600's that had properly working fan profiles out of 6. The other 4 would rarely stay in zero RPM mode and ramp up to ear screeching levels after 15 minutes of gaming at around 400w load.

The other 2 remain in zero RPM mode for almost 10 minutes before the fan barely starts spinning. Now replacing this 7th one in hopes of getting one with a newer lot # that works correctly.


----------



## jonnyGURU

And to think... it could be worse.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryLobster*
> 
> I'm really sick of the Corsair lottery. Across a few builds now I've had 2 SF600's that had properly working fan profiles out of 6. The other 4 would rarely stay in zero RPM mode and ramp up to ear screeching levels after 15 minutes of gaming at around 400w load.
> 
> The other 2 remain in zero RPM mode for almost 10 minutes before the fan barely starts spinning. Now replacing this 7th one in hopes of getting one with a newer lot # that works correctly.


How did you go with the 7th PSU?

What software is best for testing load?


----------



## wiretap

My SF600 came in today.


----------



## FilthyMonkey

Here is mine, inside my nano-s. Same situation as was previously described by others. When combined with the silverstone bracket, it gives the GPU more breathing room.

I do plan to replace that last fan with a final noctua, for maximum noctuaness. Just need to wait for it to get here.


It does require 24 pin atx and 8 pin cpu extensions to reach the motherboard.


----------



## crazyxelite

Hi does the BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit CSR-Series work on this psu? Thx


----------



## wiretap

Fitment in my new Jonsbo U1 Plus.


----------



## osaft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Fitment in my new Jonsbo U1 Plus.


Nice case...







perfect for beasty short cards with *HBM2*. _And with the SF-Series finally SFX-PSUs I would buy..._


----------



## Someone09

Got my SF600 today and my god is that thing small. When I saw the packaging I was actually wondering how they managed to fit a whole power supply plus cables in there.
Now I´m just wating for my NCase to arrive next week.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Got my SF600 today and my god is that thing small. When I saw the packaging I was actually wondering how they managed to fit a whole power supply plus cables in there.
> Now I´m just wating for my NCase to arrive next week.


Yeah they are really small when you are used to full size ATX PSU. Welcome to the Ncase club, the Corsair SF series have turned into the PSU of choice for the Ncase.


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

I have 2x 600's, one in my Corsair Bulldog and one in my Parvum Veer:



Which I had to buy the SFF to ATX from corsair £15+postage which I think they should give you free with the PSU!


----------



## Cheaptrick

I got a question on the 6+2 pci-e cable on SF600 psu. Is it possible to crimp additional wires as double 6+2 on a single pci-e cable? I like to use only a single pci-e cable to power an 8+6 video card rather than two.


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

You could physically do it, but before doing so check the stats online/on the PSU to see what the singe output rail is capable of delivering. That will be the limiting factor.


----------



## dbrees

I have an SF450. I believed it to be sufficient for running a i5-7600 non K and GTX 680, but it seems to be a little short. Would it support a GTX 1080 which has lower power requirements or should I settle for a 1070?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrees*
> 
> I have an SF450. I believed it to be sufficient for running a i5-7600 non K and GTX 680, but it seems to be a little short. Would it support a GTX 1080 which has lower power requirements or should I settle for a 1070?


I am in the Ncase thread on [H]ard forum and there are many there running i7 K series with GTX 1080 and they say the SF 450 is more than sufficient.


----------



## dbrees

That's what I think. I'm guessing the gtx 680 is just a hair too power hungry.


----------



## HoneyBadgerUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbrees*
> 
> That's what I think. I'm guessing the gtx 680 is just a hair too power hungry.


According to this you need a minimum of a 550W unit. http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-680/specifications


----------



## tmaven

I was using SFX450 gold from silverstone with [email protected],6GHz + (gtx460, gtx580, gtx660, gtx670, gtx680, r9 290) without single problem. (ye it was loud!)

So dont worry


----------



## SeraphicFury

Not sure if anyone has tried custom cabling / sleeving with this PSU. But let me tell you, I hit a brick wall. A LOT of the cables are doubled-up on the motherboard connector (PSU side). As shown in the images below



I'm planning on opening up the PSU, removing the fan and cutting down the enclosure and have it sit passively cooled by the CPU cooler which should be blowing enough air at it to not be overly concerned about temps.
As people know, the fan operates according to load, not according to heat, or the majority of them are just faulty!? (no one can confirm or deny this right now)

I did change the orientation of the PSU, it use to pull cool air in from the top, but now I'm hoping to use it in exhaust orientation. Even when the PSU is warm/hot, the fan might not even spin if the power load is not optimal.

So my thoughts are, if the fan is not going to even spin, but my CPU fan will be constant, the PSU fan is obsolete. - Once I make the PSU slimmer, I will be able to put another 120mm fan on-top of the heat-sink for a push-pull configuration. the positive pressure provided by the front intake fan will help push the heat away from the PSU and exhaust out the back/side/top.

_This was as far as I could get with it today_ (I need to purchase a soldering iron before i can continue.)

*Before*


*After*


----------



## stryker7314

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has tried custom cabling / sleeving with this PSU. But let me tell you, I hit a brick wall. A LOT of the cables are doubled-up on the motherboard connector (PSU side). As shown in the images below
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on opening up the PSU, removing the fan and cutting down the enclosure and have it sit passively cooled by the CPU cooler which should be blowing enough air at it to not be overly concerned about temps.
> As people know, the fan operates according to load, not according to heat, or the majority of them are just faulty!? (no one can confirm or deny this right now)
> 
> I did change the orientation of the PSU, it use to pull cool air in from the top, but now I'm hoping to use it in exhaust orientation. Even when the PSU is warm/hot, the fan might not even spin if the power load is not optimal.
> 
> So my thoughts are, if the fan is not going to even spin, but my CPU fan will be constant, the PSU fan is obsolete. - Once I make the PSU slimmer, I will be able to put another 120mm fan on-top of the heat-sink for a push-pull configuration. the positive pressure provided by the front intake fan will help push the heat away from the PSU and exhaust out the back/side/top.
> 
> _This was as far as I could get with it today_ (I need to purchase a soldering iron before i can continue.)
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> *After*






Wish I had the patience for this, instead I just went and picked up the Corsair sleeved kit.









http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> 
> Wish I had the patience for this, instead I just went and picked up the Corsair sleeved kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black


Yeah, I know what you mean, I'm more concerned about the length of cable. That will be the big difference


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> 
> Wish I had the patience for this, instead I just went and picked up the Corsair sleeved kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black


Damn I wish those had been available when I did my build, I paid a lot more for an EnSourced set, nice find.


----------



## heb1001

Thought I should probably post this here


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Thought I should probably post this here


Whoah 3 psu's! Noice! But you got some splainin to do, and need more pics!


----------



## Amr0d

Maybe this has been asked on the last 16 pages, if so I am sorry but what could be the or a reason if my SF600 has its fan always on. Even in idle the fan is spinning non stop. Temps are pretty low, nothing hotter than 40° except for my m.2 SSD. I already got the PSU replaced by Corsair but the "problem" is still the same.

//edit

I just noticed that it stops for a short amount of time shortly after I remove the side from my NCase. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## AAABattary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amr0d*
> 
> Maybe this has been asked on the last 16 pages, if so I am sorry but what could be the or a reason if my SF600 has its fan always on. Even in idle the fan is spinning non stop. Temps are pretty low, nothing hotter than 40° except for my m.2 SSD. I already got the PSU replaced by Corsair but the "problem" is still the same.
> 
> //edit
> 
> I just noticed that it stops for a short amount of time shortly after I remove the side from my NCase. Any thoughts on that?


Is the fan facing side panel or the inside of the case? Maybe it is either not getting enough air, or it is getting hot air from the cpu.


----------



## Amr0d

The fan is facing the side panel. I could move it 180° and see if it works better.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has tried custom cabling / sleeving with this PSU. But let me tell you, I hit a brick wall. A LOT of the cables are doubled-up on the motherboard connector (PSU side). As shown in the images below
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on opening up the PSU, removing the fan and cutting down the enclosure and have it sit passively cooled by the CPU cooler which should be blowing enough air at it to not be overly concerned about temps.
> As people know, the fan operates according to load, not according to heat, or the majority of them are just faulty!? (no one can confirm or deny this right now)
> 
> I did change the orientation of the PSU, it use to pull cool air in from the top, but now I'm hoping to use it in exhaust orientation. Even when the PSU is warm/hot, the fan might not even spin if the power load is not optimal.
> 
> So my thoughts are, if the fan is not going to even spin, but my CPU fan will be constant, the PSU fan is obsolete. - Once I make the PSU slimmer, I will be able to put another 120mm fan on-top of the heat-sink for a push-pull configuration. the positive pressure provided by the front intake fan will help push the heat away from the PSU and exhaust out the back/side/top.
> 
> _This was as far as I could get with it today_ (I need to purchase a soldering iron before i can continue.)


This is actually one of the easier to sleeve PSUs and the least overlapping wires. I think I sleeved four SF450/600 PSUs and they are just a joy to work with. All PSUs I sleeved had double wires, Corsair, EVGA, Seasonic, etc. and if I had to pick the toughest brand to sleeve, it would be Seasonic!!!! Those pins are a pain to pull out!!

Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/700_100#post_25598875



I updated that pinout I made with the double wire location.

Some of the ones I made:
Node 202, not finished



Silverstone SG10 ( my new rig, still working on it)



My daughter's Lian Li PC-O5x


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> This is actually one of the easier to sleeve PSUs and the least overlapping wires. I think I sleeved four SF450/600 PSUs and they are just a joy to work with. All PSUs I sleeved had double wires, Corsair, EVGA, Seasonic, etc. and if I had to pick the toughest brand to sleeve, it would be Seasonic!!!! Those pins are a pain to pull out!!
> 
> Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/700_100#post_25598875
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated that pinout I made with the double wire location.
> 
> Some of the ones I made:
> Node 202, not finished
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstone SG10 ( my new rig, still working on it)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's Lian Li PC-O5x


Beautiful sleeving choice. Is that MDPC?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> 
> Wish I had the patience for this, instead I just went and picked up the Corsair sleeved kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black


I have sleeved many cables in my day. I just dont have that time any more. Might pick up this kit but I just wish they had other colors. Looking for white and/or blue.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Beautiful sleeving choice. Is that MDPC?










Thanks! Had to match my daughter's room!







It's Teleios sleeve, pretty similar to MDPC sleeve from what I gather. Same for the black one in the Node 202 and Paracord in the SG-10.
I've been using Teleios exclusively for quite a while, but after using Paracord I don't think I'll use anything else from now on.


----------



## rfarmer

Anyone here with loud or annoying fans the guys over at [H]ard have been working on replacing the Corsair fan with a Noctua NF-A9x14. One of the members ordered a custom splitter from modDIY in order to use the 2 pin from the psu to the 4 pin fan, they now offer them for sale.

https://www.moddiy.com/products/Fan-4%252dPin-PWM-Connector-Male-to-2%252dPin-CB%252d32D-Connector-Female-%285cm%29.html


----------



## Krazee

So I just started sleeving my SF450, started out extremely well until I hit my first two into one cable. Failed twice so far with heatshrinkless


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So I just started sleeving my SF450, started out extremely well until I hit my first two into one cable. Failed twice so far with heatshrinkless


Could always do 2-1 using heatshrink where it wont be seen as a last resort


----------



## Mallot

What are my chances of getting a quiet SF600? I'd rather not have to get a noctua fan, and by doing that, lose my 7 year long warranty.
I'm not sure a SF450 can power OCed 1600 + RX 580, so I feel like I might be forced to go for SF600.


----------



## wiretap

I seemed to get a quiet SF600. Mine just has a gentle woosh at max load for my system during stress testing. (i7 7700k, GTX 1080 Mini) Sitting 3 feet away from me, I don't consider it loud at all.


----------



## S3MS3M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallot*
> 
> What are my chances of getting a quiet SF600? I'd rather not have to get a noctua fan, and by doing that, lose my 7 year long warranty.
> I'm not sure a SF450 can power OCed 1600 + RX 580, so I feel like I might be forced to go for SF600.


use your hairdryer put enough heat to the stiker warranty and you will not loose your warranty the sticker will peel off easily.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallot*
> 
> What are my chances of getting a quiet SF600? I'd rather not have to get a noctua fan, and by doing that, lose my 7 year long warranty.
> I'm not sure a SF450 can power OCed 1600 + RX 580, so I feel like I might be forced to go for SF600.


I am on the [H]ard forum Ncase thread and the Corsair has been the PSU of choice since release. Almost all of the SF450 seem to be good, I got one of the first batch and mine is extremely quiet. The SF600 seem to be hit or miss. The majority of people aren't having problems, but I have seen one guy go through 3 of them looking for a quiet one.

I am running an OCed 6600k with a GTX 1070 with the SF450 with no issues and I have seen many i7 GTX 1080 systems using the 450.


----------



## stryker7314

Can't ever hear my sf600 in my sig rig, doesn't spool up at idle. It may spool up when I'm gaming but I can't hear it over my gentle typhoons. My ups indicates 450w max, and steady load is 425w.


----------



## Ragsters

Last week I shortened the PCI-E cable for my sf600w and now I want to know if I could buy another one. I literally just want the same pci-e cable. Do you know where I can buy it. I tried looking at Corsair's website but no luck.


----------



## Mallot

Thanks for the answers.

The SF450 went on a sale, so it cost less than 1/2 of the SF600, so I decided to just go with the SF450 instead.
Unfortunately RX 580 takes even more power than GTX 1070, but I might just underclock and undervolt it a little, and not overclock the r5-1600 too much, and it should be fine.

Or maybe by the time I can make the build, VEGA will have more information.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mallot*
> 
> Thanks for the answers.
> 
> The SF450 went on a sale, so it cost less than 1/2 of the SF600, so I decided to just go with the SF450 instead.
> Unfortunately RX 580 takes even more power than GTX 1070, but I might just underclock and undervolt it a little, and not overclock the r5-1600 too much, and it should be fine.
> 
> Or maybe by the time I can make the build, VEGA will have more information.


I know in the early days of the Ncase the only available SFX PSU was the 450 watt Silverstone and people were running i7 k series overclocked and GTX 780Ti with no problem and I know that Ti drew a lot more power than your 580.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Last week I shortened the PCI-E cable for my sf600w and now I want to know if I could buy another one. I literally just want the same pci-e cable. Do you know where I can buy it. I tried looking at Corsair's website but no luck.


You should have two cables when you purchased it? I have the SF450 and it came with 2x PCI-E Cables


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeraphicFury*
> 
> You should have two cables when you purchased it? I have the SF450 and it came with 2x PCI-E Cables


What do I do if I want to upgrade my card with one that requires 2 PCI-E cables?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What do I do if I want to upgrade my card with one that requires 2 PCI-E cables?


https://www.moddiy.com/products/Corsair-SF-Series-Premium-Single-Sleeved-PCI%252dE-Modular-Cable-%28Black%29.html You could use something like that.


----------



## SeraphicFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> What do I do if I want to upgrade my card with one that requires 2 PCI-E cables?


Yeah, that's fair, didn't think of it that way.


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone have a stock Sf600w pcie cable they can sell me? I need one desperately.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Anyone have a stock Sf600w pcie cable they can sell me? I need one desperately.


Check PM, you've got mail! Well, more like you will have mail.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Check PM, you've got mail! Well, more like you will have mail.


Replied!


----------



## iakovl

got my SF450 today for a new build using the old (still good) Silverstone Sugo SG06
cables are horrible, saw the pins few pages back
any recommendation on where to get new cables and plugs to make my own cables?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakovl*
> 
> got my SF450 today for a new build using the old (still good) Silverstone Sugo SG06
> cables are horrible, saw the pins few pages back
> any recommendation on where to get new cables and plugs to make my own cables?


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black


----------



## iakovl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black


while i know of it, getting a cable kit that costs as much as the psu is a problem


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakovl*
> 
> while i know of it, getting a cable kit that costs as much as the psu is a problem


$40?


----------



## iakovl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> $40?


international shipping is a *****

i prefer to get a place i can get the parts and make my own
only need the mobo cables and single sata power more or less


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakovl*
> 
> international shipping is a *****
> 
> i prefer to get a place i can get the parts and make my own
> only need the mobo cables and single sata power more or less


Check out ModDIY, they sell pretty much everything you would need. https://www.moddiy.com/categories/Cable-Sleeving/


----------



## arc1880

I'm planning to get a Corsair SF600 and I was wondering if this can handle SLI and some overclocking?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Depends on the graphics cards and how much overclock.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Does cablemods have cables for the SF450?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Does cablemods have cables for the SF450?


SF Series uses Type 4 cables. Same as RMi/RMx.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks JonnyGuru


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Exactly. ANY full sized ATX PSU is quieter than ANY SFX PSU.
> Let me try this again....
> 
> You have 28 terminations (technically, 27... but you can't have odd numbered connectors) on one connector.
> 
> You have 24 terminations on the other.
> 
> They actually run all 27 wires from one to the other. But since the adapter is made so 24-pin extensions can be used in lieu of full length cables, the sense wires are rendered useless. So why even bother terminating the +12V sense and +5V sense. They're not doing anything when you use that adapter.
> 
> You can save yourself money and the ugliness that adapter adds by just plugging in a standard, 24-pin Type 3 cable or making your own. You just plug it in leaving the last four pins vacant.... Like this:


Sorry if this has already been covered, but is there a diagram for this?

I have made 24 cables now and was searching for diagram/? how to make this method, I got the sf600.

I'm totally new to this but I have all the tools, cables etc. Just waiting for guidance


----------



## jonnyGURU

Diagram for what?

Are you sure you know what you're doing?


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Diagram for what?
> 
> Are you sure you know what you're doing?


I'm pretty sure I know what I' doing when cutting,sleeving etc, but I just need the cable path for sf450/sf600, I could look at my original cables, just thought that there was a guide on the internet, or that you maybe had created one.

What I'm asking for is where do each cable go to, with that method you posted.

I got all the connectors for the original way(tho sleeving is kinda hard this method) but also the this way you mention, just do not know exactly where each pin go to, any pictures/guides for this psu?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Cable path?

You mean pin-out?

Try this: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13740


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Cable path?
> 
> You mean pin-out?
> 
> Try this: http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13740


Nice you have your own website, did register to check out the stuff.

Again thanks and If I want to learn/know where A to B goes, without burning my hardware so from 24/27?/28?(a) psu to 24(b)pin motherboard, is there pictures guide for that as well?.


----------



## wazer

This one I and other newbies should understand easyli











http://imgur.com/v1FAzqG


----------



## Volkswagen

Anyone here have experience with the SF 600 Cable Kit as seen here http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black
I am about to order a set as the stock cables are very stiff- I am hoping these are not that stiff (easier to bend and do wire management with).
Anyone have any pictures of them with the SF600 PSU









Think I will wait till next week and see if Corsair will have some sort of BF Deal/discount before I order them.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Anyone here have experience with the SF 600 Cable Kit as seen here http://www.corsair.com/en-us/sf-series-premium-individually-sleeved-psu-cable-kit-black
> I am about to order a set as the stock cables are very stiff- I am hoping these are not that stiff (easier to bend and do wire management with).
> Anyone have any pictures of them with the SF600 PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will wait till next week and see if Corsair will have some sort of BF Deal/discount before I order them.


I ordered them and use them in my Compact Splash build, much more flexible than stock, look to be excellent quality to me.


----------



## JJ1217

got an sf600 for my build with a lian li pc05sx. its okay i guess, but **** it is loud as ****. drowns out pretty much everything else in my system (including a 1080ti strix running at like 65% fan speed)


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> got an sf600 for my build with a lian li pc05sx. its okay i guess, but **** it is loud as ****. drowns out pretty much everything else in my system (including a 1080ti strix running at like 65% fan speed)


If your other hardware allows, return it and get an SF450, it's much quieter. I got an sf600 for my daughter's pc05sx and it was murder.
I read all the reviews, but I thought the "more aggressive fan profile" means: the fan spins faster at higher loads... Well the fan spins faster...... at ALL loads (compared to the SF450)

[ l also changed my case to a smaller SG10 , thinking it was the very small fresh air-starved pc05sx case that was making the sf600 fan spin like crazy, only to find out it's not, IT'S the PSU! Now I have an RM650x in my sg09. No PSU noise! (Also, I use the Strix gtx 1080ti and it's pretty much dead silent at stock fan profile, OCed to 2063Mhz) ]


----------



## QAKE

Just wanted to post pictures of the final build. I made some usefull mods that can apply to a lot of users, but I dont know if my PC is worth a build log.
It's a simple PC with quietness and design in mind, so not a beastly one, altough it could easily be.

*Parts:*
Intel I5-7600K
Asus Z270-I
G.Skill Trident RGB 2x8GB 3600MHz
Asus GTX 1050Ti Strix OC
Corsair SFX 600W
WD RED 3Tb
Samsung 500GB SSD M.2
Dark Rock Pro 3


----------



## 1leonardo

Hello!
I need help, I'll make individual sleeves on my Corsair SF600, I want to leave the original cables stored if I need to do RMA.
Can I use the Corsair RMx connectors? Is the pinout the same?
I remember reading jonnyGURU confirming this.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1leonardo*
> 
> Hello!
> I need help, I'll make individual sleeves on my Corsair SF600, I want to leave the original cables stored if I need to do RMA.
> Can I use the Corsair RMx connectors? Is the pinout the same?
> I remember reading jonnyGURU confirming this.


I'm confirming this again.

RMx and SF are the same pin-out.


----------



## 1leonardo

Are all the cables the same pinout same?
I ordered the cables 24 pins, 8 pins cpu and 2 pci-ex 8 + 2 pins.
The boy is going to exactly the same RMx pinning, I will not have any problems, right?

Thanks for the reply jonnyGURU!


----------



## jonnyGURU

RMx and SF are the same pin-out.


----------



## 1leonardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> RMx and SF are the same pin-out.


Have you tested it yet?
Looking at http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/psu-cable-compatibility
It says that the EPS and PCI-e uses the Type 3, since the Corsair RMx / i uses the Type 4, this does not influence anything?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1leonardo*
> 
> Have you tested it yet?
> Looking at http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/psu-cable-compatibility
> It says that the EPS and PCI-e uses the Type 3, since the Corsair RMx / i uses the Type 4, this does not influence anything?


RMx and SF are the same pin-out.

Type 4 just has in-line capacitors to improve ripple.


----------



## Landcross

Maybe someone here could help me decide between the SF450 and the SF600. I've read that the SF450 is less noisy then the SF600 so going by that I'd go for the SF450. But on the other hand, I'm not entirely sure 450W is enough for my system. I have a Ryzen 1700X and a GTX 1080. I think 450W should be enough, but not by a big margin. So, not sure if it will shorten the psu lifespan or become a noisy psu after all. Of course the system is by far not on full-load all the time, but still... Anyone willing to give me some advice?







Thanks!


----------



## Mark A

*fan replacement*

Just got a 450 myself and it spins the fan only rarely, but I find it too loud when it does.

a) Is there a quieter (that is, slower) low-profile 92 mm fan with a start voltage around the same 3V as the stock fan? I seriously doubt it, based on my research...

b) If not, is there any danger in using, say, a Noctua 9x14 with a start voltage of 6V and having the passivity extend to higher loads? I've got it oriented fan-up at the moment and my i3 8350K/1050 Ti combination barely scrapes 150 W at max chat - can the heatsinks cope with 16-20W of waste heat without the fan?

Many thanks.


----------



## SHNS0

jonnyGURU said:


> RMx and SF are the same pin-out.
> 
> Type 4 just has in-line capacitors to improve ripple.


Hi Jonny, I'm currently making some cables for my SF600. I have 2 questions for you:

1) Are the pins I selected in picture the sense wires?

2) I changed both gauge and length of the wires, but I still crimped the sense wires directly to the component side pins. I read however that any modification could render the sensing useless or even make regulation worst, depending on how fine-tuned it is to its stock configuration. What do you think about this? Am I better off just unplugging the sense wires or are they still worth keeping?

EDIT: of course I forgot the picture


----------



## SHNS0

PS: I don't understand how anyone can say this PSU is loud. The fan never turns on!
Frigging hell it didn't even turn on after a few hours of gaming when the casing was much hotter than I would feel comfortable with.

If there's one thing I don't like is compact, densely packed electronics that get toasty and are passively cooled.
If any one of you guys that has one with the fan always turning on wants to trade, you're welcome 
But in all seriousness this dude's definitely getting the 3000 rpm fan treatment.


----------



## Blackops_2

So i'm finding out a year later when i decided to finally complete our mini-itx rig that the cables are too short for the SF600 in the Fractal Nano. I had ModDiY sleeve some purple cables to match the mayhems, they're too short too, i can use the PCIE but that's it. So i ordered the Corsair sleeved cables thinking they were the proper length, nope. So needless to say between bleeding the Glacer 240L and this PSU this is becoming the most frustrating build i've ever taken on.

What is the standard length for a 24-pin mobo connector and an 8-pin CPU connector? That's essentially all i need. I'm guessing i'll have to look to cablemod or ensourced?


----------



## SHNS0

Blackops_2 said:


> So i'm finding out a year later when i decided to finally complete our mini-itx rig that the cables are too short for the SF600 in the Fractal Nano. I had ModDiY sleeve some purple cables to match the mayhems, they're too short too, i can use the PCIE but that's it. So i ordered the Corsair sleeved cables thinking they were the proper length, nope. So needless to say between bleeding the Glacer 240L and this PSU this is becoming the most frustrating build i've ever taken on.
> 
> What is the standard length for a 24-pin mobo connector and an 8-pin CPU connector? That's essentially all i need. I'm guessing i'll have to look to cablemod or ensourced?


Standard lengths are usually 65cm. You can also check out Mod One


----------



## Blackops_2

SHNS0 said:


> Standard lengths are usually 65cm. You can also check out Mod One


Gotcha, I went with cable mod seemed to have great reviews. Flat rate 20$ hits hard shipping but I know they wont be short.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Blackops_2 said:


> So i ordered the Corsair sleeved cables thinking they were the proper length, nope.


Wait.. How the hell long do you need them?

The cables that came with the PSU, sure. I get that they're short for a lot of cases. But the aftermarket cables are made to work in full size chassis (pretty much anything smaller than a 900D). I think 650mm on average. How long of a cable do you need for a "Nano" case???

Or did you buy the "SF" cables from Corsair, which are the same length as what comes with the SF PSU, but are individually sleeved.

Alternatively, since you have the custom purple cables, you can always use extensions. Everyone sells those.


----------



## Blackops_2

jonnyGURU said:


> Wait.. How the hell long do you need them?
> 
> The cables that came with the PSU, sure. I get that they're short for a lot of cases. But the aftermarket cables are made to work in full size chassis (pretty much anything smaller than a 900D). I think 650mm on average. How long of a cable do you need for a "Nano" case???
> 
> Or did you buy the "SF" cables from Corsair, which are the same length as what comes with the SF PSU, but are individually sleeved.
> 
> Alternatively, since you have the custom purple cables, you can always use extensions. Everyone sells those.


Pretty sure i bought the SF cables as i figured they'd have to be specific for that PSU. They were the exact same length. Can i get after market corsair premium for the SF that are regular length?


----------



## jonnyGURU

Blackops_2 said:


> Pretty sure i bought the SF cables as i figured they'd have to be specific for that PSU. They were the exact same length. Can i get after market corsair premium for the SF that are regular length?




Oh... yeah. That'll do it. The SF PSU does not have a unique pinout. Only a unique length. Any Type 4 cables will work. Same cables as RMx, RMi, HX, etc.


----------



## Blackops_2

jonnyGURU said:


> Oh... yeah. That'll do it. The SF PSU does not have a unique pinout. Only a unique length. Any Type 4 cables will work. Same cables as RMx, RMi, HX, etc.


Gotcha that's what i'm going to do then and just save the money, can't really see the 24-pin or 8-pin connector anyway.

Anyone know where to find a number for cablemod? Their return policy says no refunds or cancellations after 24hrs but i emailed shortly after i ordered and haven't had a response. Nor can i find a phone number.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

On the SF600, is it possible to use two of the 8-pins for the motherboard? They're labeled PCIe+CPU on the port side. So they can be used for both?


----------



## kgtuning

My SF600 just arrived... can't wait to make a new set of sleeved cables. Black mdpc sleeves should look pretty nice.


----------



## gree

jonnyGURU said:


> Oh... yeah. That'll do it. The SF PSU does not have a unique pinout. Only a unique length. Any Type 4 cables will work. Same cables as RMx, RMi, HX, etc.



hey did you test the platinum model? any idea what up with the release date?


its the last part im missing and corsair wont answer me when i ask when its coming out (they announced it as coming july 2018 but nothing yet)


----------



## barbeque

Guys, i'm a recent owner of the SF450 powering up an i5 8400 and GTX 1060 6gb (i supposed my whole system is under 200W at full load, taking into account all the peripherals etc).
I know it's stupid to buy a zero RPM PSU and then complain about the fan not spinning, but i have stressed both the gpu and cpu at the same time to 100% load and still, since i got the psu, the fan never spun.
Should i worry or is this normal?
My gpu and cpu temps are very good at full load, under 60C, the air inside the case isn't too hot, everything works smoothly, but i just worry about having a defective unit, since on the box it says the fan starts spinning at 20% PSU load.


----------



## jirachijirachi

I am planning to switch to a SF450 for my R5 1600 and Nitro+ RX580. I luck out and got a capable R5 1600 (now running at [email protected]). From HWInfo, the max CPU+SoC Power is about 150W (is this even accurate) and for the GPU, it's about 200W. I am slightly worried if a SF450 might not be enough. I am steering myself away from the Gold SF600 due to its noise and I suppose the Platinum SF600 will be priced outside my budget when it's released eventually.


Will I be good with SF450 even with heavy overclocking of my 1600? I believe I can do [email protected] or so, just need an upgrade to my cooler (Noctua D9L).


----------



## gree

jirachijirachi said:


> I am planning to switch to a SF450 for my R5 1600 and Nitro+ RX580. I luck out and got a capable R5 1600 (now running at [email protected]). From HWInfo, the max CPU+SoC Power is about 150W (is this even accurate) and for the GPU, it's about 200W. I am slightly worried if a SF450 might not be enough. I am steering myself away from the Gold SF600 due to its noise and I suppose the Platinum SF600 will be priced outside my budget when it's released eventually.
> 
> 
> Will I be good with SF450 even with heavy overclocking of my 1600? I believe I can do [email protected] or so, just need an upgrade to my cooler (Noctua D9L).


https://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator

just putting in your 3.8Ghz cpu and gpu it gave me 394w at load (407w at 4GHz), im not sure what other components you have. 

keep in mind at load is usually the loudest, and unless your pc is 24/7 doing 100% utilization most of the time you wont hear any of the SF psus (600 isnt really that noisy).


Personally i prefer the headroom for future upgrades or overclocks, but you might be able to get away with the 450 if you dont have a ton of other parts (water cooling parts, drives, monitors, and etc)


----------



## jirachijirachi

gree said:


> https://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator
> 
> just putting in your 3.8Ghz cpu and gpu it gave me 394w at load (407w at 4GHz), im not sure what other components you have.
> 
> keep in mind at load is usually the loudest, and unless your pc is 24/7 doing 100% utilization most of the time you wont hear any of the SF psus (600 isnt really that noisy).
> 
> 
> Personally i prefer the headroom for future upgrades or overclocks, but you might be able to get away with the 450 if you dont have a ton of other parts (water cooling parts, drives, monitors, and etc)



I actually manage to borrow a wattmeter and the power draw from the wall of my system is at 405W with an 80Plus White PSU. Given that the SF PSU are 80Plus Gold, which is 7-8% more efficient, it seems like the SF450 might just be good enough. What really worries me with the gold SF600 is that despite having the same fan as the SF450, it is shown to be louder even when it is drawing the same power. I would have pulled the trigger (and don't bother waiting for Platinum) had the SF600 not have any potential noise issue (which seems to affect only some units but not the others).


----------



## LePhuronn

wazer said:


> This one I and other newbies should understand easyli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/v1FAzqG


What about the peripheral connectors?


----------

